# Blood Ravens Space Marine Project Log



## ThunderHawk (Oct 6, 2010)

So, this is my first attempt to paint a SM army. I am sorry I can't post here pictures from my first attempt at painting, because I don't photograph them 

I still got a lot to paint, so here are some of my semi-finished models :










As you can see above, is most of my army. As you can see, I paint them with Mechrite Red to give it a DOW like Blood Ravens. I also do the freehand on the Captain's banner, although you may not see it clearly. I haven't base any of them. And if anyone wonders, the house/ruin comes from my WW II scenery sets.










Above is my Terminator Assault Squad. Like other models I got, I base it with black and then paint it with Mechrite Red. I use gold for the Aquila in the chest section, in the storm shield, and for the thunder hammer. I use the standard Codex Grey for most of the Thunder Hammer, although I haven't finished painting the thunder in the thunder hammer. I also give a line in Terminator's helmet to give it more variation than standard Terminators.










Here is my Chaplain, a testament of my failure and one of my first paintings. I use the Mechrite Red for the Crozius Arcanum handle and for the shoulderpads, and also for details in his Purity Seals. I also mix red and gold to make his Crozius Arcanum. I use codex black for most of his armor, and for the small writings (that is only lines) is his purity seals.

More details and more pictures will come, so stay tuned!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

very clean! A very good start to this army. You certainly have some potential here! I look forward to watching the progress!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## ThunderHawk (Oct 6, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> very clean! A very good start to this army. You certainly have some potential here! I look forward to watching the progress!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chaosftw


Thanks for the feedback! 

By the way, I use Mechrite Red for the Terminator, and then some Blazing Orange and Blood Red, and finally highlighted it with Blazing Orange. I think the colour combination is good, it gives a lot of highlight but it is not very bright.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

can you post a pic of the free-handed banner?

rest of the army looks good.


----------



## ThunderHawk (Oct 6, 2010)

Fallen said:


> can you post a pic of the free-handed banner?
> 
> rest of the army looks good.


OK, I will post it tonight, because I am not at home now :grin:
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

that is an excellant paintjob! +rep for the great work!


----------

